# Wah!! Gym closed down.



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Would you believe that the Gold's Gym that I have been going to for 10 years, 6 days a week has closed down??

So, my mother board died, my gym died; what next?

I have a plan.

Got out all the old equipment, cleaned, oiled and ready to go. Wrote out a 7 day program for weights, the band, some yoga and stretching.

Am fast-walking a minimum of one hour a day also. Sometimes it is only up and down my driveway but it "works!" That is what counts.

I live in the boondocks outside of Atlanta and the nearest gym is just too far away. Harumph!

I said all this to ask you; "What do you do?" Do you go to the gym? Work out at home??

We all could use some ideas; myself included.


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to go to the gym until I mangled my knee several years ago and the PT wouldn't let me do my advanced workouts anymore. I'm just NOT a treadmill kind of person. :confused0064:

I've done a lot of resistance training with light hand weights or some bands and that works REALLY well. You don't need all the fancy, expensive equipment to stretch, tone and build "real" fat-burning muscle.

Lately, I've been playing on my stairs - doing the "tippy toe" thing up them one time, doing heel dips the next... anything I know from the gym will help me stretch & tone my legs without mangling my knee again.

I still need to bust out that gym at the house, though. I haven't held still long enough to get it all set back up after the holidays... and hubby needs to get back in shape for what lies ahead for us.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> I used to go to the gym until I mangled my knee several years ago and the PT wouldn't let me do my advanced workouts anymore. I'm just NOT a treadmill kind of person. :confused0064:
> 
> I've done a lot of resistance training with light hand weights or some bands and that works REALLY well. You don't need all the fancy, expensive equipment to stretch, tone and build "real" fat-burning muscle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very cool ideas. You don't need a fortune to do exercises. I actually have been using the stairs to do my tricep dips.

I also bought a band. Never had one. I love it!!!

Come on everyone; just give it a little try.You will be surprised at how fast your body will heal w/just a little bit of exercise on a daily basis.


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

I know of a really good way to get some cardio, too.. but I have to be REAL careful when I do this one because of the knee. Back to playing on the stairs again... this will help build leg muscles WHILE working on your cardio!

I stress the importance of cardio conditioning here because it will help you build up your energy level and endurance, and can help you boost your immune system in a GOOD way.

Stand at the bottom of the stairs and just use the bottom stair as a "step". Step UP with your right foot, then the left... then step DOWN with the right foot and then the left. Not at "break your neck" speed, but not slow. Some of your favorite upbeat music will help you keep a good pace and keep you in time.

Do this for as long as you can, but try to begin by doing it for 5 minutes. If 5 minutes is no problem for you, bump it up to 6. When your next level of effort is tolerable, add another minute.

As your cardio conditioning improves, you will be able to do this for longer. Your ultimate goal should be to be able to do this for at least 20 minutes at a time without resting or feeling like you're gonna pass out. You will be so PROUD of yourself when you get there!!! arty0006:


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

[quote name='Andros']Would you believe that the Gold's Gym that I have been going to for 10 years, 6 days a week has closed down??

So, my mother board died, my gym died; what next?

I have a plan.

Got out all the old equipment, cleaned, oiled and ready to go. Wrote out a 7 day program for weights, the band, some yoga and stretching.

Am fast*walking a minimum of one hour a day also. Sometimes it is only up and down my driveway but it "works!" That is what counts.

I live in the boondocks outside of Atlanta and the nearest gym is just too far away. Harumph!

I said all this to ask you; "What do you do?" Do you go to the gym? Work out at home??

We all could use some ideas; myself included.[/QUOTE

Along with my trusty treadmill and walking outside, I depend on DVD's and if you have Comcast Cable, there is a section in the "On Demand" area, under "Sports and Fitness" where you can find a pretty large variety of different types of workout from yoga and pilates to cardio, walking and quick workouts for different specific areas, i.e. tummy, tushie, thighs, arms etc. I like to change up my workouts every 6 weeks or so I don't get bored, so the variety is great. There are walking videos by a trainer, Leslie Sansome, she does a 1, 2 and 3 mile walk. It's walking combined with knee lifts, kick backs, side steps, arm stuff etc. all that make up the 1, 2 or 3 miles. Pretty good if you are a walker and like alittle variety.
But I have to say my all time favorite workout is pilates, not really the floor work but the real macoy, in a studio with a reformer. Since money is very tight I have to resort to the floorwork DVD at home, it does the job, just isn't as fun. 
I haven't weight trained for a month or so, and do miss it, will get back to it soon. I think it's important for women to weight train as well as everything else.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> Andros said:
> 
> 
> > Would you believe that the Gold's Gym that I have been going to for 10 years, 6 days a week has closed down??
> ...


----------

